# My two days of bliss....



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

Well, the wife went away to Philly for the weekend, so I had some time to myself at home. Decided it was about time to light up one of my stogies that I've been waiting for a good time to smoke. 2007 special edition Griffin. I have to say, I was quite pleased with this stick! Started out with a little more spice than the regular griffins I smoke on the regular. Then it went into a nice earthy, leather taste for the second third. Lastly, near the final few puffs, a great nutty taste arouse! Wow, what a great smoke! Draw was perfect, burn was so-so, not as even and crisp as the regular production, but still livable. No relights required.

Here's a pic of the setup for that day


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Looks like a good time is had by both of you...you get your time and she gets Philly...love that town. Hope she's having a Philly Cheese for you and me!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

I still got the Griffith that you bombed me a while back. Maybe I'll light it up this weekend.


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

I'll be honest, the limited editions are nice, but you really can't beat the consistency and quality of the regular Griffin's, either the classics (connie wrappers), or the maduro's


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

Cant complain about that huh. My wife is planning a trip in may with her girlfriends and i cant wait a whole house to myself. Its gonna be nice. Glad you had a good weekend.


----------

